# Instrumagination



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

When you hear an instrument being played, does it remind you of any place? From the sound alone are able to imagine a place that you might associate with the sound that the instrument producing?

To give an example: when I hear the Basson, I immediately think France. When I heart the Clarinet, the first thing that comes to mind is, Russia. The Viola I equate with Prague, but I'm not sure of the association between the two.

Just another curious thread, nevertheless, what about you? 

*Edit:*

To pilfer the words of, Ingenue:


> But if we could widen it to include colours or plants or even foods that one associates with particular instruments


Please let your imagination run free, any association you can think of is welcome. :}


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

That sort of association comes to me through the music rather than the instrument. But if we could widen it to include colours or plants or even foods that one associates with particular instruments ... then crimson for the trumpet, white for the harp, a vibrant golden-brown for the cello, and purple for the violin.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

lol I think that's a fantastic idea, Ingenue. I'll add your suggestion to the OP, it should be extremely helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Bagpipes = Scotland. Strange, that!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Bagpipes = Scotland. Strange, that!


And also purple, heather & haggis? *What* an imagination!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Bagpipes = Scotland. Strange, that!


Musette - France 
Uilleann pipes - Ireland
Northumbrian smallpipes - England


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Musette - France
> Uilleann pipes - Ireland
> Northumbrian smallpipes - England


If you had said 'cornemuse' I would have said Brittany !!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The piccolo = bright yellow; flute = midnight blue; oboe = shocking pink; clarinet = pine-needle green; piano = indigo (colour of hills on horizon).

Violin playing French baroque = Boursin on crisp crackers; piano = toast & seville orange marmalade; and double bass = fish & chips!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine are pretty predictable, the national stereotype stuff!

Accordion - France
Zither - Austria
Pan pipes - South America
Cimbalom - Hungary and Romania
Didgeridoo & clap sticks - Australia
Scotland - bagpipes
Southern Africa - Finger harp
India - sitar
Gamelan percussion orchestra - South East Asia

I would add that depending on how they're played some instruments bring national traditions to mind.
Eg. 
Clarinet - klezmer of Jewish tradition. This can be in anything from Mahler to jazz.
Violin - gypsy music of Spain or East Europe.
Drums - West African drumming comes to mind, not only when they do it, but in many things from Xenakis to rock and Steve Reich.

This all goes to show how composers/performers use these instruments for different effects and draw on the cultural traditions associated with them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> The piccolo = bright yellow; flute = midnight blue; *oboe = shocking pink*; clarinet = pine-needle green; piano = indigo (colour of hills on horizon).
> Violin playing French baroque = Boursin on crisp crackers; piano = toast & seville orange marmalade; and double bass = fish & chips!


For the part highlighted in bold, Peter Cook had a wonderful phrase that went something like this : "Ah yes, Mr XYZ, a self-confessed player of the pink oboe."


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Going back to national stereotypes:

Fiddle - Scotland or Ireland
Hammer Dulcimer - US
Banjo - US
Bodhran - Ireland

Again a lot of it is down to the tunes as well as the instruments.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha - I am listening to Mahler's Second Symphony for the first time in my life. So far so good. It's from YouTube but I went on a New Tab. Suddenly I heard this ominous theme - an aubergine-purple theme, verging on brown. What was it? I went back to the Mahler - it was the French Horns! Masses of them boiling up like thunder clouds. 
Then came the apple-green ointment of the violins. 
Fascinating!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Y


Ingenue said:


> Ha - I am listening to Mahler's Second Symphony for the first time in my life. So far so good. It's from YouTube but I went on a New Tab. Suddenly I heard this ominous theme - an aubergine-purple theme, verging on brown. What was it? I went back to the Mahler - it was the French Horns! Masses of them boiling up like thunder clouds.
> Then came the apple-green ointment of the violins.
> Fascinating!


I envy you that an experience. I hope it's as life enhancing for you as it was for me.
Just wait for that pianissimo choral entry in the final mvt. Gives me spine tingles just thinking about it. It's like the mist you see above the gentle rippling of the calmest tide. But you know there is immense power held in store. And Mahler unleashes that before the end.


----------

